# centipedes?



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

are there any centepedes on the dwa list?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont think so, there was rumors of some going on but it didnt happen.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

kool, jus checkin, as i gt 1 an wanted 2 b double sure, after some reasearch its a Tanzanian Yellow-Legged nasty thisng jumps at everything tryin 2 bite it...lol cheers


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

But don't let it bite you. The giant pedes have a very nasty bite.
They are also very very fast, try to keep it in a fauna tub with sides higher than the pede is long.
You can use glass tubs but they have been known to climb the bead of silicone and push lids up. I keep mine in the fauna tubs because it makes them much safer to deal with.
Try not to handle it, or get your fingers anywhere near it, just in case. The african ones aren't as bad as the asian ones but still pretty painful by all accounts. It is sometimes possible to handle the odd one, but care must be taken and you must be prepared for the worst just in case.

Mike


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

I've read of giant centipede bites (not sure what species) causing massive swelling, pain and fever. So even if not on the list they are not to be messed around with.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

there bite is simlar to getting hit by a train. LOL

Slight exaggeration but some species can cause pretty powerful bites, simlar to smaller viper bites!


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

You might want to read this.....the bit by "gphx" - this guy is an experienced professional handler and he recommends try not to handle at all. It's a bit long but quite interesting. The previous page holds a personal description of the results when one guy deliberately got his Scolopendra sp. to bite him (not sensible in my book!). Just to give an idea....

Giant Centipede Handling - Page 6 - Arachnoboards


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

Scolopendrons are especially nasty. Theres at least one recorded fatality. As far as i know the bite was to the chest, which pretty much fell out through necrosis-type effects..

little work has been done on the composition, variation or effects of centipede venoms, which is probably the reason they're not on DWA... no one knows just how nasty they are...

If they're what you're into then great... but be really careful


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I heard of a fataility to a little girl, she got bitten on the neck apparently, I cant remember where I read it, on arachnoboards maybe, it was in the wild though in the country it came from.


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

Funny you should say that, i was chatting to a mate about them earlier this week and he said he'd heard of a little girl that died from a scolo bite.... guess he was right!

Scolos tend to hunt by hanging with the top half of their body free in the air, grabbing any thing that comes in contact with it... so i guess thats how she got bitten on the neck... some of the big caves dwelling ones eat birds and bats... its insane....

while on the subject of scolos.... if anyone wants any PM me as i have a friend who has had a shipment in from malaysia....


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

Wanna see a piccy of one??? gruesome looking beasts that they are...










i have no idea what species this is... which is unsuprising as no one knows how many species there are.... 

isnt it cute?!?

lol


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

how much is that scary beast?


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

erm... i dunno!! lol. not even sure if those are among the subspecies he has left...

he has -

Scolopendra mutilans £10
Chinese tiger legs £18
hong kong giants £20
and the indonesian subspecies £10

not sure on the ages of those... please excuse the vague naming, like i said the scolo classifiaction system is lacking to say the least 

he also has baby tiger legs 10 for a fiver

will find out tonight which subspecies is in the pic, and i'll see if he has pics of the others....


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

cool have you got any other pics?


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Is that centipede eating a mouse??

Also i'm glad i read this thread, because i never even thought about centipede's being dangerous!! That's now been stored in my memory for future reference!!:no1:


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

i havent on this computer, i only have that one as we used it for an ad we placed for him a while ago... i think google is prob the best bet!

sorry! will try to get some tonight when i see my friend


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah thats a mouse alright!!! 

quite scary isnt it! some of these critters get to over a foot long.....

not all centipedes are dangerous... but be very wary of anything under the name scolopendron... they're the indonesian nasties, i'm not sure about nasty ones from the rest of the world....


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I take it they nibble and don't swallow it whole like snakes??:no1:


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

I assume so.... i've never seen them eat as i always make an excuse not to go to my feeding time invites!! they give me the creeps.....

apparently the get up on their back legs (back half i suppose....) and wave their front half around in the air til they come into contact with the mouse....

there are some crazy videos on utube.... try "scolopendron feeding" or "centipede feeding" or something......


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

OK....

just got an update.... the one in the picture is a _Scolopendra s__ubspinipes spp_, also known as a "cherry red"..... unfortunately he has none of these beasts left, but i will be getting photos of all subspecies he has left later on this evening........


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm pretty certain that the pede in the pic is a Malaysian Cherry Red. Never kept this particular pede but I'm told by a friend who has that these actually jump about three inches when startled :grin1:

I used to have a Gigantea which would rear up and sway like a cobra when you opened it's cage. Fascinating creatures, scolopendra and A list predators.


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, he said it was a "cherry red", i wasnt sure whether that was its actual name or just how he liked to refer to them! lol


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

cat_hendry said:


> Yeah, he said it was a "cherry red", i wasnt sure whether that was its actual name or just how he liked to refer to them! lol


 Has he got any of these at the moment, for sale ?


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

No, i think he sold those first.... if you were wanting alot of them i think he could probably arrange another shipment.....

the list of what is available and prices are higher up the page....


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

My friends shop has some centipedes in, a couple of the reddish ones, can't remember where they are from, a couple of the giganta babies.

The pedes are ace animals, I actually have a 'tame' one. It's pretty calm most of the time and can be handled, though when it curls around your thmb and starts cleaning its fangs then you do get a little nervous.

Mike


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

ok peoples. all the pics and prices are up on the invert classifieds section of this website... under "scolopendrons"

some of the prices have gone up and some have gone down, apologies for the adjustments.... out of my hands, this is just the revised list he sent me....

thanks!!!


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

yer i know they hurt, i know a guy go got tagged by a less nastryer one than mine, and he said he was almost crying from it, an this is a big guy...does anyone know if antihistomines will calm it? i knwo they will with adder, tarantular bites, but they don work on scorps, does anyone know


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

how easy are they to get onto pinkies and mice? here is a piccie of mine
here is piccie, gotta get a piccie of its head for deffo id...great...


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

I know that morphine is useless as an an analgesic against the pain from a scolopendra bite.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

cool, this is all making more sence as to why i got it hahaha, jokin, i think its a great specimin to have


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

I keep 5 pedes if they did go DWA that would be madness i cant imgine loosing them, they are amazing preds when they go on hunt mode nothing stands in the way.


----------



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

my pal has been bitten , its was a scolo, he said he was just handleing it and it was fine until 'wack' it tagged him on the wrist. he put the pede back in ''shock, he then waited 30 mintues till he rang for assistance and advice within half an hour the swelling was unbelievable, it looked like he had just jammed his wrist in a slammed car door of some description, his sister then took him to hospital, he was stuck in hospital for 3 days as it has swollen aroung the main vein and arteys in his wrist!!! he said pain was excrusiating and he came up with really bad flu symptoms,he has never handled it to this day.
so i would say dont handle them unless you want a couple of days off work or want a death wish ahahahahah


----------

